
China Plans to Shut Down Bitcoin Exchanges - huntermeyer
http://www.motherjones.com/kevin-drum/2017/09/china-plans-to-chut-down-bitcoin-exchanges/
======
bluzelle
The regulation of ICO's in China is actually a good thing for those of us
having a real go at the Blockchain market. I spoke about it on TV, in fact.
[https://blog.bluzelle.com/china-and-
icos-b838f49f89d3](https://blog.bluzelle.com/china-and-icos-b838f49f89d3)

